# Pooping in her crate at night during heat



## Toots1203 (Nov 9, 2020)

Our little Aisla is currently on her first heat. She is on day 4 and mostly has had a pretty textbook heat from what I've read. However, she had diarrhea at the start of the heat and for the last 3 nights has pooped in the night which is very unusual for her. For two of these accidents she actually pooped in her crate in her bed (which is not like her at all!). 

She doesn't have diarrhea anymore and hadn't yesterday but last night did a solid poo in her bed. We're really confused as to why this is happening. 

We're leaving the crate door ajar so she can get out and use a puppy pad if needed, but clearly we need to leave it completely open. 

I'm wondering if others have experienced this before and if it was a health issue or behavioural. As I say, she never has accidents in the night now so it's really odd. 

As a woman I know how periods can upset your stomach, and wondering whether her period cramps and causing her to want to poo? Sorry I know it's a bit graphic! 

For info she's 8 months old and quite a small vizsla being 51cm in height and about 18.5kgs currently. 

Many thanks 
Josie


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi Josie, we went through exactly this a few weeks ago. Fred is also 8 months old, though not in heat. She pooped in her crate all of a sudden even twice in a night for about a week. She also had diarrhea and continued to do it even when it got a little better. It was so gross, and horrible to have to get up and clean during the nights.
We asked the vet for some medical help as it did not seem to stop. That seemed to help her a lot.

We took her out at around 3 AM to relieve herself for an extra week. Then when she only peed we stopped taking her out but got up extra early (normally she is in her crate from 10-8) at around 6.30. En after a few days we were back on our normal schedule. It took us about 3 weeks in total to get back to normal.

Goodluck!

Fred is the same size and weight btw, I love het being a little on the small side.


----------



## Toots1203 (Nov 9, 2020)

This is really helpful Frida thank you. We were thinking we will go back to basics with her potty training and have the crate in our room so we can hear when she needs to be let out. 

I have been trying to contact our vet as want to rule out any medical issues, and with it being her first heat, but being the Christmas period I think they have less staff than usual. Anyway will keep trying and get her an appointment. Can I ask, what medical treatment did they give to her that was useful? 

Many thanks for your response. Sounds like our girls are very similar and would get on well! I also love Aisla being on the smaller side xxxx


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi Josie,

Translated to English it says: "diarrhea inhibitors"; pills to stop her diarrhea. Actually, we decided to spay Frida before her first heat (I know, there are a lot of different opinions) and her diarrhea started just a few days before she got spayed, so it wasn't the cause.

However, The vet said that stress from the operation could be the reason why it kept going on for so long. After 5 nights gagging and cleaning up (twice!) I called the vet, and they gave me the pills. They started working after 36h, and we only used them for a few days (3 or 4 I think) until her stool became somewhat solid again and she could hold it through the night. It still took us another week to get back to the normal schedule because she quickly got used to being let out during the night when whining. She started whining and when we let her out of her crate she ran off to play with toys instead of going for the door te indicate she needs a toilet break. That was the moment we put in earplugs and let her whine. And now we are fully back to normal.

I can image your girl not feeling herself and being a bit stressed, might be the cause. I think going back a bit and have the crate in your room could work well. I hope she gets better soon!


----------

